# Contest winners



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks to Richtee for the bump!

Best plated:
Haloman for that scrupmtious Italian meatball fattie

Most Creative:
Btw smoked everyone - LowNslow's beautiful Poker fattie

Fattest fat fattie:
In the universe goes to EME-earachemyeye!! how did you lift that thing??

The fattie you would most likely make at home:
this is like a universal tie!
Seboke is first with his breakie fattie with the most votes, but also his chicken fajita and the philly cheese fattie were voted on - so I think we are all going to your house my friend for din-din!! oh excuse me it's "sir" now right?
Erain opps, again, "sir" erain with his taco fattie, and then his Salmon dill fattie. yum yum yummy!
Haloman
Buckwheezer with his chicken cordon bleu fattie
nocadave with his turducken

These all had the same amount of votes!
Here is how the votes were counted, no we are not in Florida, no hanging chads and no re-counts!

BBQG entries were not included in the final counts, my party I do not enter the contest...

Anyone who voted twice, both votes were counted, it if was a general statemant for wll the fattie folks it was not included.

Thanks again for all the participants, what an amazing time had by all, see buckwheezers refections of...sums it up! 

I think the winners should be able to have that title in their sig line if they want, just a suggestion...


----------



## white cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to the fatty meisters. Ya dun good


----------



## camocook (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tally.


----------



## abelman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job by all, you did some serious smoking and presentations to boot.


----------



## grothe (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanx goddess.... once again - great job!!!!


----------



## blacklab (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to all winners 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and partisapants 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (sp)
There were alot of fantastic ideas out there. Which I'm sure will be on peoples to do list, mine especialy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Thanks for all the wonderful Q veiw and recipes.

BBQGODDESS 
great idea and job!


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 22, 2008)

I had a blast with it!  

So when's the next one???


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 22, 2008)

1,000 ATTA GALS to BBQG for all the work you put into the throwdown. Job well done grasshopper.


----------



## ronp (Jul 22, 2008)

Again, BBQG good job.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job, BBQG(k).  I appreciate your efforts.  Pretty good entertainment and ideas provided by all.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!! Congrats to all those who participated!! and last but not least thanks BBQGoddess you did a great job putting it all together.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 22, 2008)

Kudos to all! Thanks to BBQGoddess for launching/leading this.

OK everybody, let's rest up. This is the plateau, not the end. As I said before: Roll it; Smoke it; Shoot it; Post it; Eat it; Repeat.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

i have to disagree.......

i think the real winners are

my ginnea.............
i mean my family, they are going to have good stuff 
to eat for a loooooooooong time


----------



## lownslow (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! Thanks all who voted for me.  My internet has been down since Fri so I am catching up on all the posts (I want to go postal on my provider).

My mom was in town and helped me prep the ingredients, big thanks to her.  We had a blast.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations winners!


----------



## vince (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 23, 2008)

congrats to all of you Great job-and a FINE job from you BBQG! do I smell a Bacon throwdown?


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats to all of the winners. Thanks to all participants for the great ideas. These will keep me busy for many weekends, and a special thanks to BBQG for intiating the contest, and all your hard work to pull it off.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners - and participants too. Thanks to Ms. Goddess for coming up with the idea and working to get it done.

Fatties are phat


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome job everyone! My offer is still up for a fatty cookbook if anyone wants to add their recipe please do you will get all credit for your recipe. include a q view with your fatty to go in the book. Like I said before id like to give the procedes of the book to the website here to help expensis. I Knw bbqg supports it any one else?


----------



## seboke (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll support!  I'll try and shoot you some recipes of mine this weekend


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2008)

_I'd like to contribute; where do we send the recipes and Q view?_


----------

